# Liddell vs Ortiz 2



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Who will win this match.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

tito has a better chance then he did back then but he will still lose just because its a bad match up for him. The only edge he has is that his cardio is much better than chucks. but tito wont be able to dance around the ring for 4 round before chuck is able to KO him.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chuck hasnt been in a grueling war since Busta and Vitor, and I think thats what Tito is gonna give him..i see him wearing Chuck down, Tito will probably lose the first two rounds but will keep coming and eventually start to overwhelm chuck..Chucks takedown defense wont be as good later in the fight and i think the later rounds will look alot like chuck vs rampage..Tito split decision victory..:thumbsup:


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah no doubt Tito has a better chance now. His cardio is better and I can see him also winning by split deciosion.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Wandy will beat them both*

Either way Wandy would beat them both!!!! If Dana quits fartin around and gets the makes a deal.

***If Tito is going to have a chance then he better stay away from Jenna otherwise his cardio training will be focused on something other then his fight with Chuck!!!***


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Chuck Liddell by KO.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i guarantee chuck doesnt KO tito..this one is goin this distance


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Firstly... Let me say that I am *not* a big fan or Tito Ortiz.

That aside, if Tito fights his fight (takedowns, control and ground and pound) instead of trying to prove he is some sort of tough guy and stand up with Chuck, then Tito has a very big chance to win this fight. Further, if it continues past the 3rd round, I say that Tito's chances increase exponentially as his conditioning is phenomenal and defending takedowns will wear you down just as quick as defending punches.

This is still one that can go either way, but Tito has the best chances of beating Chuck out of anyone else in the UFC Light Heavyweight division. His style makes this fight very viable for him.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

:dunno: Tito dosent even deserve a shot. Chuck by ko or reff stopeg. Back to Hunnington beach baby boy


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> :dunno: *Tito dosent even deserve a shot.* Chuck by ko or reff stopeg. Back to Hunnington beach baby boy


I agree with that to a point. The only problem right now is that there really isn't anyone else. The LHW division is kind of shallow right now for the UFC, and the other names you may want to throw into the hat don't have the experience, exposure or record to viable sell a PPV main event.


----------



## Sharkskin (Sep 26, 2006)

I believe that Chuck can see into Tito's weaknesses, and he'll play that card time and again. It's true, Tito does stand a better chance this go around.. but he's not gunna win. 


*Chuck's a monster!*


----------



## foxman69 (Sep 6, 2006)

Tito by split :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Chuck will KO Tito just like last time! I will say that I hope Tito proves me wrong!


----------



## Sharkskin (Sep 26, 2006)

Fighters Highlights Video


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

no matter how much id hate to admit, chuck by KO...

who voted for submission for ortiz...seriously...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

no way should chuck be winning this poll by that much..tito hast last sice their last fight, so someone tell why he doesnt deserve a shot, hes beaten vitor , forrest, shamrock, cote..no other LHW deserves it more than him..his conditioning will win him this fight mark my words..Chuck has never gone five rounds


----------



## BlondBlomber (Sep 24, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> no way should chuck be winning this poll by that much..tito hast last sice their last fight, so someone tell why he doesnt deserve a shot, hes beaten vitor , forrest, shamrock, cote..no other LHW deserves it more than him..his conditioning will win him this fight mark my words..Chuck has never gone five rounds


And why has Chuck never gone 5 rounds  because he finishes his fight's. I don't know Chuck's personal training routine but I guarantee he's not so out of shape as I see so many people post. And look at Tito's win's, Forrest; controversial and by decision. Shamrock; Shamrock's washed up. I did'nt see the other fight's but anywho, of course anything could happen, but I'd bet Chuck, by K.O. don't really care what round...


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think Chuck will tap Ortiz out. J/K
Chuck to KO Ortiz in the 2nd round. :thumbsup: 
Somebody get Liddell some real competition. :dunno: *


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I voted Liddell by KO.

Easy choice as Chuck's hands are miles ahead of Tito's. Tito get a takedown, Chuck will just stand back up. Back to a striking match. 

BAM! Right on the chin...

Night Night Tito.


----------



## yellow man (Jun 27, 2006)

in the later rounds tito but i believe there will be a ko in the 2nd


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

haha im sorry but this should be a no brainer but some peeps are still hoping Tito shows hes more than just a "good" fighter. Seriously what has he shown us lately??? Beating up an old legend that is at the end of his career 3 times and barely beating Forrest? So nowadays that qualifies you for a title shot haha. Anyways it will make for good buy rates and it will end by KO via Chuck Liddell.


----------



## marine87 (Oct 6, 2006)

hey jdun11 the only reason he (tito) has won those fights is...

belfort fight he got lucky, if he stiked with vitor any more he would have
been KO/stoppage

forrest fight dont bring that up again theres no f*uckin way tito won bulls*hit

shamrock fight the ref stoped fight to early, no logic. ken was still fightn

and the cote fight he did win, but only because cote didnt have the exp.
tito did...so no he dosnt deserve the fight unless tito fights and wins against those top three again and wins....doubt it


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

he beat vitor handily in the last two rounds, therfore he won that fight..and i dont know how anyone can say forrest beat tito, it was close but come on...Tito won the first and third round and the first round might have been a 10-8...most guys would have been done with the pounding forrest took, but that guy has crazy heart...
i just feel if tito can get this into the 4th round he will win this fight, chuck has never gone the distance and thats when Tito will wear him out and get the victory, too many chuck nuthuggers on here :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> he beat vitor handily in the last two rounds, therfore he won that fight..and i dont know how anyone can say forrest beat tito, it was close but come on...Tito won the first and third round and the first round might have been a 10-8...most guys would have been done with the pounding forrest took, but that guy has crazy heart...
> i just feel if tito can get this into the 4th round he will win this fight, chuck has never gone the distance and thats when Tito will wear him out and get the victory, too many chuck nuthuggers on here :thumbsdown:


haha CHUCK HAS NEVER NEEDED TO GO THE DISTANCE! lol. Besides like was said before... I dont see why everyone says Chuck is out of shape, the man trains 3 times a day! The forrest fight.... I agree Tito won but he should not of come that close and had that hard of a time with Forrest. I loved how Forrest made fun of Tito afterwards and acting like he was sprawling over and over haha. The reason you think there are Chuck nuthuggers is cause who else are they gonna bet there money on in the LHW division? Chuck dominates all of them in UFC! Titos gonna beat Shammy 3 times and had a hard time with Forrest and all the sudden Tito is gonna beat Chuck? haha nice logic. Oh and I wont even start on your Josh Koscheck nuthugger thing... talk about a boring fighter. I'll give you that hes a good wrestler but thats about it. But maybe you are just joking on that. Bottomline... Tito will get caught once again and maybe he'll stop mouthing off so much. BTW I mean no offense in the post... just tellin it like it is.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

I pick Chuck to win, as do 75% of poll respondents!

Tito may get lucky and take him down, but Chuck prepared for MONTHS in anticipation of Babalu doing the same thing. I'd be more afraid of Renato on the ground than Tito.

2nd Round CHUCK, TKO (ref stoppage: strikes)


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

I'LL JUST DO QUOTES....(from UFC 62)..."That knockout power is so hard for fighters to deal with...once he connects on you it's only a matter of time" Joe Rogan. "Right now Chuck is at the top of his game, no question he's the best that he's ever been"...Randy Couture. I say Chuck again by KO...Round 1 or 2. I hope Chuck splits open that monster melon......again.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Im a fan of both these guys, but I like Tito a little more. That being said I think Tito has a chance at winning but I dont think it'll happen. His only chance is to get a takedown sometime in the rd 4 or 5 maybe 3, and then hed have to stop it because Chuck will be winning the dec. I say Chuck by KO sometime in the first 3 rounds. I'll say Im about 70% sure of that. About the Forrest fight, I've said it over and over, if it werent for Tito knee hed of dominated the whole fight like he did rd 1. Dont even tell me hes makin excuses cuz if you saw that knee after the fight you would know it was in bad condition. He does deserve the shot. No one else in the LHW division does more than him. He was champ longer than anyone else in UFC history and never got a chance at getting it back. Of course he deserves a shot.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Im a fan of both these guys, but I like Tito a little more. That being said I think Tito has a chance at winning but I dont think it'll happen. His only chance is to get a takedown sometime in the rd 4 or 5 maybe 3, and then hed have to stop it because Chuck will be winning the dec. I say Chuck by KO sometime in the first 3 rounds. I'll say Im about 70% sure of that. About the Forrest fight, I've said it over and over, if it werent for Tito knee hed of dominated the whole fight like he did rd 1. Dont even tell me hes makin excuses cuz if you saw that knee after the fight you would know it was in bad condition. He does deserve the shot. No one else in the LHW division does more than him. He was champ longer than anyone else in UFC history and never got a chance at getting it back. Of course he deserves a shot.


Yeah but it's pretty sad that they pretty much had to give Tito the shot. I mean who else in the LHW division is there. Liddel dominates them all and its a shame we cant get some real competition for him. Peronally it'd make for a more interesting fight to have Sobral vs Tito first. I think Sobral has everything it takes to beat him but a lot of ppl cant look past Sobral's last fight with Liddel. That fight could of went a lot better for Sobral had he of been a little smarter. So hopefully after Liddell KO's Tito then we can see maybe Liddell vs Silva or Shogun. Of course UFC and Pride need to get their shit together for that. Rampage is another option as well but he's been in a slump compared to 3 years ago. I'm not sure about the statement you tried to say about Tito doing more than anyone in the LHW division... not sure where u got that. He left UFC then came back, most recently only fighting washed up Shamrock(soon to be 3 times) and Forrest. Now he was a dominate champ some time back when he had the belt but the key word is "WAS".


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

marine87 said:


> hey jdun11 the only reason he (tito) has won those fights is...
> 
> belfort fight he got lucky, if he stiked with vitor any more he would have
> been KO/stoppage
> ...



Haha, What are you talking about? “he got lucky”, he earned that victory by defending against Vitors two big flurries, getting takedowns, better cardio and GnP. He was injured when he fought Forest and he STILL WON, he dominated the first round and definitely won the third, a healthy Tito would stop Griffin. And it’s obvious you are not using logic if you think Ken was still fighting. Haha that is a complete joke, that was a good stoppage by Herb Dean because Ken was just laying there taking elbows to the face.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Chuck*

Chuck will destroy Tito. Tito's only chance is lay and pray or possibly if he can immediately pass Chuck's guard off of a takedown and mount him because Chuck looked horrible mounted against Randy, even so he could have improved in that position since then. I do not think Tito can take him down. Chuck can easily defend his double, if Tito wants to take him down he will have to clinch with him. I think Tito will be a little stronger in the clinch but he will still have a lot of trouble taking him down and have even more trouble holding him down. Chuck by KO or one sided unanimous decision.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Chuck*

Chuck will destroy Tito. Tito's only chance is lay and pray or possibly if he can immediately pass Chuck's guard off of a takedown and mount him because Chuck looked horrible mounted against Randy, even so he could have improved in that position since then. I do not think Tito can take him down. Chuck can easily defend his double, if Tito wants to take him down he will have to clinch with him. I think Tito will be a little stronger in the clinch but he will still have a lot of trouble taking him down and have even more trouble holding him down. Chuck by KO or one sided unanimous decision.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

im a big fan of both chuck and tito i think chuck has a good chance of knocking tito out in the first 2 maybe 3 rounds but after that its all tito with that crazy ground and pound who knows maybe tito can pull a randy couture i mean alot of people didnt think randy could win but he imposed his game on chuck and even beat him in the striking game at the beginning but all that bullshit about tito getting better since their last fight is just ignorent he owned patrick cote in a fight that put me to sleep (im serious:laugh: ) and patrick was a last minute replacement and clearly out of his league yet tito failed to finish him then there was the split decision against vitor in which alot of people thought vitor should have won (love the shit talking but only when you can back it up and i really dont think after that performance he should have been calling out the iceman) then ANOTHER split decision agaisnt forrest griffin who shouldnt be close to titos level but still made it a close fight and then theres his most recent fight agaisnt that old ***** ken shamrock all i gotta say to that is B*TCH RETIRE:cheeky4:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

im a big fan of both chuck and tito i think chuck has a good chance of knocking tito out in the first 2 maybe 3 rounds but after that its all tito with that crazy ground and pound who knows maybe tito can pull a randy couture i mean alot of people didnt think randy could win but he imposed his game on chuck and even beat him in the striking game at the beginning but all that bullshit about tito getting better since their last fight is just ignorent he owned patrick cote in a fight that put me to sleep (im serious:laugh: ) and patrick was a last minute replacement and clearly out of his league yet tito failed to finish him then there was the split decision against vitor in which alot of people thought vitor should have won (love the shit talking but only when you can back it up and i really dont think after that performance he should have been calling out the iceman) then ANOTHER split decision agaisnt forrest griffin who shouldnt be close to titos level but still made it a close fight and then theres his most recent fight agaisnt that old ***** ken shamrock all i gotta say to that is B*TCH RETIRE:cheeky4:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

my bad posted it twice lol:dunno:


----------



## yand (Oct 2, 2006)

Just imagine how many Jeremey Horn purple pop knots Chuck can fit on that fat head of Tito!!! Cant wait to see it!!!

Chucks gonna win, big. Just hope he doesnt finish him right off. I would rather see him beatin into submission like Horn was.


----------



## Mean_Bean (Oct 9, 2006)

Chuck is going to run over Tito. Period. Ortiz is a great fighter, and one of my favourites (he's one of everyone's favs.) but I just can't see him getting the best of Lidell at all. That's my $00.02......

Later guys,
Lawrence


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Mean_Bean said:


> Chuck is going to run over Tito. Period. Ortiz is a great fighter, and one of my favourites (he's one of everyone's favs.) but I just can't see him getting the best of Lidell at all. That's my $00.02......
> 
> Later guys,
> Lawrence


Dude you gotta change that avatar. Nothin against you or GSP. It just reminds me and probably alot of other people of a banned member that we all hated.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> Either way Wandy would beat them both!!!! If Dana quits fartin around and gets the makes a deal.
> 
> ***If Tito is going to have a chance then he better stay away from Jenna otherwise his cardio training will be focused on something other then his fight with Chuck!!!***


You act like not every UFC fighter has a girlfriend. Porn star or not he's probably screwin her as much as any girl he'd go out with. This has no affect.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> You act like not every UFC fighter has a girlfriend. Porn star or not he's probably screwin her as much as any girl he'd go out with. This has no affect.


jenna as in jenna jaimeson? damn that lucky bastard prolly gonna get aids though lol


----------



## Combat_HapKiDo (Jul 9, 2006)

I just read an interview by Tito in which he said that he thinks Jenna's a really super lady and super smart business woman. From what I understand she's not personally involved in the business as a performer anymore but her company make approx. $30 MM per year so she's loaded.

Tito came from a pretty tough background and had to literally fight every step of the way to get where he is at so I guess he can relate to her. Anyway, I can't see how his relationship with her will in any way negatively affect his fighting career. Possibly even the opposite.

As far as Tito fighting Chuck - I think Tito's get a good chance if he stays smart and refuses to be drawn into Chuck' style of fighting. As long as Tito can keep away from Chuck's power for the first couple of rounds, I can see him getting some takedowns later on after Chuck gets tired and then he has a good chance of winning by ground and pound. I'd personally like to see him win and it would shake up the LHW division and cause a lot more excitement. Although, Chuck is one hell of a tough opponent so Tito can't afford to make any mistakes or he'll wind up on the Octagon floor really fast.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Combat_HapKiDo said:


> I just read an interview by Tito in which he said that he thinks Jenna's a really super lady and super smart business woman. From what I understand she's not personally involved in the business as a performer anymore but her company make approx. $30 MM per year so she's loaded.
> 
> Tito came from a pretty tough background and had to literally fight every step of the way to get where he is at so I guess he can relate to her. Anyway, I can't see how his relationship with her will in any way negatively affect his fighting career. Possibly even the opposite.
> 
> As far as Tito fighting Chuck - I think Tito's get a good chance if he stays smart and refuses to be drawn into Chuck' style of fighting. As long as Tito can keep away from Chuck's power for the first couple of rounds, I can see him getting some takedowns later on after Chuck gets tired and then he has a good chance of winning by ground and pound. I'd personally like to see him win and it would shake up the LHW division and cause a lot more excitement. Although, Chuck is one hell of a tough opponent so Tito can't afford to make any mistakes or he'll wind up on the Octagon floor really fast.


if its on the web could you post the link?


----------



## Combat_HapKiDo (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's the Ortiz article. The link UFC's Ortiz Still Man Of People is brutally slow so I thought I'd post the article.

UFC's Ortiz Still Man Of People
By ANWAR S. RICHARDSON The Tampa Tribune

Published: Oct 9, 2006

TAMPA - Tito Ortiz awoke last week at 5 a.m. to board a flight from Fort Lauderdale to Tampa for a slew of promotional appearances.

Instead of flying on a luxurious private plane, he and some friends got to the airport early so they could be a part of the "A" seating on Southwest Airlines. Instead of lunch at The Capital Grille or Donatello, he scarfed down ribs at The Press Box.

Humbleness is not what you expect from a guy who has become an international star due to his success in the Ultimate Fighting Championship, better known as the UFC. He has appeared in the Jet Li movie "Cradle 2 The Grave," plus had acting roles in "Venice Underground," "The Crow: Wicked Prayer," "Valley of the Wolves" and "The Dog Problem."

And Ortiz has been dating porn star Jenna Jameson for the past three months.

As Ortiz (15-4) prepares to fight Ken Shamrock (26-11-2) this Tuesday in a light heavyweight battle at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel in Hollywood, Fla., aired live on Spike TV, he still clings to the advice given to him by pro wrestler Diamond Dallas Page in a club after winning a fight several years ago.

"I walked up to him. I said, 'I want to be a millionaire like you, I want to make as much money as possible, and how do I get into this wrestling thing.' He told me 'I know you're the world champion right now with the UFC, but you have to always be honest with yourself. Don't ever forget where you came from, and if you ever do, look in the mirror and ask yourself who you are,' " Ortiz said. "From that point on, I've always looked at myself and never lost myself. I don't see myself as any different than anyone else. I'm the same as any other person. I've just taken advantage of the situations that have come across, and I have a great job."

Ortiz, who will participate in the biggest mixed martial arts fight ever aired off pay-per-view on Tuesday, has worked plenty of odd jobs that have contributed to his balanced attitude.

He worked on fishing boats, put up frames for houses, was a deck hand, long-range fisherman, bouncer, adult novelty store worker, roofer, construction worker, dabbled in cabinetry, and was even a high school wrestling coach. 

"I really wanted to be a teacher until I realized they didn't make that much money," Ortiz said. "I came from a really poor upbringing, so I am materialistic in a lot of things. I like to spoil myself, and the way to do that is to make as much money as possible."

However much money Ortiz makes, it won't compare with Jameson's, whose Club Jenna company reportedly made $30 million last year.

Jameson, 32, and Ortiz, 31, met at a nightclub on July 8 after he defeated Shamrock by a first round technical knockout. 

"I can pretty much say I'm in love with her. I've never met anyone like her. She's an amazing person. Very strong-willed, outgoing person and her attitude is amazing. She's very articulate, smart and cunning," Ortiz said. "Her business savvy is amazing. For a girl to go through the career she's done, and to be where she is in life and how much money she's made, and to become the icon she's become, you have to be intelligent to do that."

And what does Mom say about dating porn's biggest female icon? 

"My mom doesn't know. She knows Jenna, but doesn't know that much," Ortiz said. "What Jenna used to do is almost six years ago. It's old news now. If she still did it, I probably wouldn't be hanging out with her, but sometimes you have to survive to get certain places. People take different roads, but she bettered herself from it and didn't worsen herself from it … Behind every good man is a good woman, and I can see her being that for me."

Ortiz may have found love, but it is not enough to offset his genuine hatred for Shamrock, whom Ortiz also defeated by a third-round TKO in 2002.

In their last meeting, Ortiz landed five consecutive forearms on Shamrock's head, and the fight was stopped at 1:18 of the first round. Shamrock believed the fight was stopped too early, and many of the fans in attendance booed the halt.

Tuesday's fight will be Ortiz's chance to prove his doubters wrong, and make the promotional trips worth wild.

"I hate Shamrock," Ortiz said. "He has a cocky attitude. It's not just the cockiness in the ring, but outside the ring. He walks around thinking he's better than everyone else. I watched a kid walk up to him one time and ask for an autograph and he blew the kid off. I told him 'the fans are for you man. They are the ones paying our bills. Why are you acting like that?' He acted like he had things to do. 

"This fight is our third and final chapter of our saga. It's something I want to get over with. I want to show the fans my last win wasn't a fluke, but something I worked my butt off for through hard work and dedication."

And a humble attitude.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

thanx man :thumbsup:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

I dont think Tito's got much of a stand up game, i definatly wouldnt call it a strong suit of his. He a Great GnP guy with great takedowns. but i think Chucks defense too strong for him, and will end up waking up looking at the lights in the 2nd round.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

My first MMA forum post - exciting times...

Chuck will KO Tito without a shadow of a doubt. Last time it took two rounds and now possibly just the one. Sure, Tito has improved, but hey, look at Chuck. Randy (who literally spanked Tito's butt.. heh-heh... funny, eh?) was KO'd by Chuck in a mighty fashion. Twice.

Chuck's stand up game is way too strong and how the hell is Tito gonna ground him - the guy pops up like a cork?

Tito IS a hell of an MMA fighter (ask Ken ), but Chuck's the real NATURAL.


----------

